# Warren and Annabelle's?



## triangulum33 (Aug 23, 2015)

We having been meaning to see their Maui show for years now.  Is it still fun and a good value?

http://www.warrenandannabelles.com/


----------



## RSchwartz (Aug 23, 2015)

*If You Like to Laugh*

Worth seeing.......Yes.  Good value..........hey you are on vacation on Maui, finding good value can be difficult.  We have seen his show twice, once with Warren and once with replacement magicians.  We loved the show both times and enjoyed a shared royal flush appetizers prior to the show.  If you are looking to save a few dollars, consider sharing appetizers and dessert.

One other show we saw this year and really liked was, Burning Love, an Elvis impersonator (voted Vegas's best) whose show is right in Lahina.  A great night out and with discount tickets from Betty the concierge at Kahanna Falls we had very enjoyable and memorable experience.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 23, 2015)

Laughing is healthy.  Maui is healthy.  Costs a lot less than the taxes and fees for your rental car.

Sterling


----------



## Conan (Aug 24, 2015)

Warren is wonderful. Check the calendar on the webpage to see that he's performing. 

If you want to save money, you don't need to book the dinner that precedes Warren's show. Eat elsewhere, and arrive about mid-way through the dinner pre-show. You can buy a drink if you like, and you'll still see enough of Annabelle.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 24, 2015)

Conan said:


> Warren is wonderful. Check the calendar on the webpage to see that he's performing.
> 
> If you want to save money, you don't need to book the dinner that precedes Warren's show. Eat elsewhere, and arrive about mid-way through the dinner pre-show. You can buy a drink if you like, and you'll still see enough of Annabelle.



How would you book the show and not eat dinner there?  Do you just take a gamble that seats will be available?


----------



## Conan (Aug 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How would you book the show and not eat dinner there?  Do you just take a gamble that seats will be available?



They sell tickets with or without the dinner/drinks package.
http://www.warrenandannabelles.com/buy-tickets

So my advice is just don't buy the package.

The pre-show dinner/drinks is not in the same room as the show, so you're not missing out on seating opportunities if you get there late.  At the end of the Annabelle pre-show, everyone is directed to a doorway into the theater main-stage. It's a small enough room but if you want to sit up front it may help to be among the first through that door.

Note: Warren's show invites a number of guests to sit at the stage and participate in the tricks. The staff looks for likely people in the pre-show room and invites them. They're looking for honeymooner types--younger couples--who are there for the first time.

Also note: No doubt the other performers are good, but here are Warren's current dates:
*September 14-26, 2015
October 12-30, 2015
November 30-Dec. 30, 2015
January 18-29, 2016
February 15-March 5, 2016April 4-23, 2016*


----------



## undrpar64 (Aug 24, 2015)

When you book online you will have the option of taking the appetizers and the show or just the show.  In my family we are equally divided on whether the appetizers and drinks are worth the extra $..However the appetizers are enough to be called a meal.  Great show either way.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 24, 2015)

Dang, I just saw that no one under 21 is allowed into the show... My daughter is 17 and my son is 20 and both of them will be bummed if just the adults go and leave them in the room...

Do you know of any other Magician acts that are in Maui?


----------



## bastroum (Aug 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, I just saw that no one under 21 is allowed into the show... My daughter is 17 and my son is 20 and both of them will be bummed if just the adults go and leave them in the room...
> 
> Do you know of any other Magician acts that are in Maui?



There is a good show at the Kaanapali Beach Hotel.


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 2, 2015)

We did not like their appetizers.  We eat dinner at Kimo's which is near the show, then go to see the show.  Seating is not (or was not last time we went) reserved so purchasing the food had nothing to do with where you sat.  The food is not worth the money, but we completely enjoyed the show.


----------



## LJT (Mar 2, 2018)

Went last night and Warren was performing.  Great show!  Took my parents - 78 and 79 and my brother and his wife.  We all laughed until we cried.  We agree that the pre-show is unnecessary.  We were seated on couches so had to eat on our laps which was challenging especially for my parents.  In the theater we were in the last row and still were able to see just fine and enjoyed it immensely!  Just wanted to revive this thread for anyone who hasn’t heard about it.


----------



## Dean (Mar 3, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, I just saw that no one under 21 is allowed into the show... My daughter is 17 and my son is 20 and both of them will be bummed if just the adults go and leave them in the room...
> 
> Do you know of any other Magician acts that are in Maui?


It's worth it, esp if Warren is performing.  I believe they used to do a less adult show open to younger ages (?12) but they no longer do from what I've seen.  We've seen it twice, soon to be three times.  I've also sent several others and it's never disappointed.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 3, 2018)

There is also another good show at the same theater called "Burning Love" with a very good Elvis impersonator.  He does a great job.  Very entertaining.  Consider getting upgraded to the front of the theater and doing the after show meeting with the fellow.  Lots of laughs and smiles.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 4, 2018)

When we went myself and my 22 year old went and we had a fabulous time.  We were also fortunate to see Warren.  It was a great experience and I would go again


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 5, 2018)

It's fabulous for someone maybe 45 or older.  Probably not so fabulous for someone who didn't grow up watching Andy Griffith.  The magic is great, but the pop culture references to Opie, Gomer, Otis, etc will probably go over the head of younger kids.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 6, 2018)

We’ve always seen Warren each time we go to Maui, but he has been cutting back on his personal shows. 

He has selected some other regulars to perform when he’s not there and all are world class acts. 

Definitely worth doing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> There is also another good show at the same theater called "Burning Love" with a very good Elvis impersonator.  He does a great job.  Very entertaining.  Consider getting upgraded to the front of the theater and doing the after show meeting with the fellow.  Lots of laughs and smiles.


We just went to the Burn'n Love show with Darren Lee.  He is truly talented.  I also really enjoyed the keyboard player, who did a few Jerry Lee Lewis songs.  What an incredible pianist he is.  It was well worth the money to see the show.  Darren Lee has a portion of the proceeds going to a food bank and has provided over 60,000 meals.  There were two days last week when you just had to bring a jar of peanut butter and a jar of jelly for admission to his show.  Wish I had known about that, but the locals did know and packed the house.  

Great show.  Next time, August, it will be Warren and Annabelle again.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 11, 2018)

LisaRex said:


> It's fabulous for someone maybe 45 or older.  Probably not so fabulous for someone who didn't grow up watching Andy Griffith.  The magic is great, but the pop culture references to Opie, Gomer, Otis, etc will probably go over the head of younger kids.



That's only for shows with Warren Gibson as the magician. When booking, one can ascertain who the entertainer will be and there are several entertainers other than Warren.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2018)

We’ve never been to either of these shows. We’re going in January with friends so I think we’ll make one of them. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 11, 2018)

slip said:


> We’ve never been to either of these shows. We’re going in January with friends so I think we’ll make one of them. Thanks for the thread.


It does it does sound strange to go to Maui and see a magician show but it is really good!


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 12, 2018)

If you ever get a chance to talk with Warren, he has some excellent advice as to where to dine, snorkel, swim, etc. I heard him (and talked with him) at a welcoming breakfast at the Ka'anapali Beach Club 3 years ago. Unfortunately, he does not always do that event.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 1, 2018)

We did't go, but our parents did and said it was ok.
We chose to do something Hawaiian and went to Ulalena (a few times)  https://www.mauitheatre.com/shows/ulalena/
*'Ulalena at the Maui Theatre*


----------



## Denise P (Apr 10, 2018)

I just wanted to say thank you for this post.

I went to the show with my Mum on 26 March. It was our last day and she absolutely loved it. We saw Dana Daniels and John George.

We did find the seating a bit cramped though. There is literally no leg room!


----------



## LJT (Apr 10, 2018)

Denise P said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for this post.
> 
> I went to the show with my Mum on 26 March. It was our last day and she absolutely loved it. We saw Dana Daniels and John George.
> 
> We did find the seating a bit cramped though. There is literally no leg room!


Can you tell us a little about the show - I am interested in what it is like when someone other than Warren is performing.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 10, 2018)

LJT said:


> Can you tell us a little about the show - I am interested in what it is like when someone other than Warren is performing.



We went in mid-March and the performers were John Shyrock and Chris Blackmore.  They were great!  It was all fantastic slight-of-hand mixed with clean comedy.  Lots of interaction with the audience members.  We've also been when Warren Gibson was the performer.  Different shows but both were a 10 out of 10..  What else can I answer?


----------



## Denise P (Apr 11, 2018)

I would say the same things about the show I saw. I would have deliberately avoided Warren because there have been references to Andy Griffiths, Opie and Gromer etc. I've never heard of them so I guess they were not a thing in England!

I really wanted to see the psychic bird and he was really cute but it doesn't add very much to the overall act.


----------



## LJT (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info - I was recommending the show to friends and wanted to be sure they would enjoy it regardless of the performer.


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2019)

Resurrecting a historical thread. Went to Warren and Annabelle's last night. It's now on the Front Street side of the Lahaina Outlet Mall upstairs from Ruth's Chris Steak House. We opted for the Whole Enchalada or Big Kaguna or whatever they call the appetizer meal, 2 drinks tips and show deal. Parking is (mostly) paid. The comedy/magic show was good. Mostly sleight of hand and mentalist stuff. Only 78 seats, so there is not a bad seat. The food/dessert and 2 included cocktails was plenty of food and there is enough time to dissipate the effects of the drinks before driving.,

We are off on a sunset cruise tonite, and Feast at Lele Luau tomorrow. It's been a bit of a whirlwind Maui excursion to check out my ability to deal with some recent health issues and air travel, but it looks like I passed with flying colors.

Back to reality next week.

Jim


----------



## bobpark56 (May 31, 2019)

Warren has performed at least once and the Monday orientation briefing at the Ka'anapali Beach Club. I spent some time chatting with him when he visited our table after his performance. He had some very good advice for restaurants, swimming, and snorkeling...among which that the ocean of KBC and Ka'anapali Shores and a bit north was one of the most dangerous places to swim on Maui...many drownings, etc. (currents can be treacherous...and now a shark attack death). So best to avoid that. He pointed me to Honolua Bay for snorkeling, which I have come to love dearly (go before 10 am if you want parking), and to another beach a ways south of Lahaina, which I have not yet tried. He also (correctly) recommended the Pa'ia Fish Market...same ownership as Mama's Fish House, as I recall, and equally good food, but much less expensive. His advice was spot-on: order one seafood taco platter and share it for 2 people...it's large (and tasty, better than the Pa'ia Fish Markets in Lahaina and Kehei). He also recommended the Hali’imaile General Store for lunch, which we have found very enjoyable.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 31, 2019)

We went to Warren and Annabelle's in April and had a great evening.  We ate at Kimo's before.  We thoroughly enjoyed the show.  There was one fellow for the first hour and a second magician the second hour.  I was close to the stage and while I "kind of" understood how they "might" do the tricks, I never really knew how they did them.  These folks are very very good at close-in "slight-of-hand".  

BTW, Burning Love is no longer.  The producer filed bankruptcy.  Such a shame.  Darren Lee, the Elvis impersonator was very good.


----------

